# A new bad invention



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Glass inner covers. 

http://www.beegoldhoney.com/innerview-inner-covers2.html


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I hope that glass is also tempered so it isn't as breakable as regular glass could be.

I'm kinda scratching my head about this one, Nabber86. I don't disagree with you, but what's your objection to it? I'm not quite sure how I feel about it.


----------



## CW Finnerty (Feb 4, 2016)

As long as the glass doesn't break or burn up your bees, it seems kind of neat to me.


----------



## jfmcree (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't see an obvious problem if the glass is tempered. Hobbyists would enjoy looking into their hives this way, at least until it is waxed over. It is a bit like an observation hive. The only downsides I see are higher costs and higher heat loss in Winter.

I don't know that replacing plywood with glass is patentable, but that is for the PTO to decide.

Jim.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

imagine if the people viewing the bees like a spectator sport does it in full sun? that hive will heat up to 200 degrees in no time


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

I am just imagining the amount of bridge comb and propolis that would quickly build up rendering them useless. That and condinsation buildup between boxes.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Duplicate post


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice novelty when it's new and clean, but as soon as you remove it a few times, it will get wax residue that will distort the view. + what was mentioned above

Screened inner covers do basically the same thing, but allow great ventilation and wintertime condensation control.
It's quite clear and you can scrape it when necessary and clean it up with a propane torch if needed for any wax residue.
Reduced photos distort the screen view, so here are full sized pics:










Here's that same hive after it filled up with bees:











a .50 cent food grade cutting mat form the Dollar Tree also works well for many reasons, especially if you have a feeding shim on.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

I think light is an issue for the hive and if I were to design such a contraption in the 60 dollar range I would have a dagger board that slides in and out underneath the glass. You just pull out the board when you want to look at the bees and return it before you walk away. I could build one of these but I am not about micromanaging my bees.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Isn't this what larry storch (at the hives entrance) refers to as a 'viewing frame'?

I had a screen inner cover on a nice hive on my porch all winter. It was neat to be able to pull off the top and see what they were up to...but in a cold winter there is quite a bit of heat loss (not by looking once or twice, but looking out of curiosity often).

Probably a screen inner cover with a piece of plastic over it would prevent the heat loss from opening, amd keep the bees off the glass....but during winter I wouldn't expect much building on the glass anyways.


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

While I don't see the benefit of that exact design. I do know that letting in light at that area can be useful in combating SHB, especially if you have traps installed. A screened moving screen and shimmed top suffices.


----------



## Tejones121 (Apr 28, 2015)

I think that glass would be a bad idea from a condensation standpoint. With zero absorption properties, any condensation would drip back onto the bees.


----------



## Tortuga (Dec 17, 2014)

maybe leave the top off as a solar wax melter.. ohh the poor bees..


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

One year I put small pieces of plexiglass on a few hive's inner cover holes, to keep bees from getting into the insulation, in winter. It was very interesting,to look thru them. It was just leftovers from a project, laid over the hole. But it makes a good little porthole. They were fully propolised by spring, no longer see-thru


----------



## BeeGold (Jan 28, 2016)

Just clarifying a bit... I have had the glass on my hives for the last 4 years. They do not propolize it because it is an impermiable surface. I have seen some burr comb which normally means I need to assess whether to add another box or not. It does not scratch and fog like plexiglass. The condensation amount is very small and in my experience they will drink the little bit that is there. 
The glass is laminated like your car windshield and will not shatter into the hive. It also acts as a thermal barrier with 2 sheets of glass with a pvb layer in the middle. It's not your average glass pane. 
The glass will not heat up your hive because it is an inner cover you still must place your telescoping or migratory cover on top. 

I really do like hearing all of the feedback and questions. There are pros and cons to all equipment depending on your scale and desired outcome. So far I have had a very positive experience and have not had any negative reviews from beeks that have them on their hives. I do welcome any constructive feedback though.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Interesting. Other than a way to peek into a hive I'm not sure there's enough utility to justify a $50/per hive addition to a whole apiary. I can see having one to act as sort of an observation or display at the house.

Beekeepers are notorious for being thrifty. 

On the other hand, the flow hive sold over $12 million worth of very expensive equipment that may or may not be especially useful...


----------



## Green Tractor (Mar 31, 2016)

I had a square of lexan (plexiglass) laying around when I made a bunch of inner covers and used it instead of plywood. The kids think it's a hoot and whenever anyone visits and wants to "see the bees" I pop the lid and let them look through. So far the bees could care less what it's made out of.

And in the world of patents, that right there is what we call "prior art".


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

A. I. Root had a few glass inner covers in use in the 1890s. He used them to see what was happening in winter, and the same as Green Tractor, for the enjoyment of visitors.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

something of a novelty. Might be useful introducing timid kids or adults to the inside of a hive.


----------



## StellaRose (Mar 23, 2015)

I looked at this at Pigeon Mountain Trading a few weeks ago. They were good about telling everyone who looked at it that you had to keep an outer cover on top of it when you weren't looking in it. But I agree with the comments about how it's going to get covered in wax and will cause drips.


----------



## Chris Muncy (Apr 2, 2015)

Green Tractor said:


> I had a square of lexan (plexiglass) laying around when I made a bunch of inner covers and used it instead of plywood. The kids think it's a hoot and whenever anyone visits and wants to "see the bees" I pop the lid and let them look through. So far the bees could care less what it's made out of.
> 
> And in the world of patents, that right there is what we call "prior art".


I think that's a great idea and an inexpensive one too.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

Looks nice to me. I'm not in it for honey production. I am in it out of curiosity. I think it appeals more to people like me than to those who are looking more toward the products of the hive.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

When my son was in elementary school one block from our house, I put a piece of glass on top of the hive and the school kids filed by to inspect the hive and see the bees. That is about all its good for.


----------



## Jackam (Jun 3, 2013)

BeeGold said:


> I do welcome any constructive feedback though.


I would have liked to see your product, but as soon as the page loaded, annoying music started and I quickly clicked out.
We all have music on our computers. If we want to listen to something, we would be.

Just my .02


----------



## Green Tractor (Mar 31, 2016)

Chris Muncy said:


> I think that's a great idea and an inexpensive one too.


In my case the spare Lexan saved me buying another sheet of plywood just to make one final inner cover. 

If you decide to make one be careful cutting the slot in the middle. Drive a rotary drill bit slow (not a spade cutter) and be light in your touch or it'll catch and crack. Also, the slot between the two pilot holes I cut with an angle grinder cutoff blade. I would not use a jig-saw on that stuff.

I was out yesterday and enjoyed opening that hive more than any other. If it doesn't' hurt anything, I'll probably make a few more.


----------



## jhinshaw (Aug 14, 2014)

This product should be renamed "Baked Bees"


----------



## LeifLiberty (Sep 23, 2014)

Needs some marketing words.... 

Convert your ordinary hive into a one of a kind Bar-Bee-Que. Nothing like a clear summer day and some delicious "Honey Baked Bees". ;-)


----------



## jhinshaw (Aug 14, 2014)

LeifLiberty said:


> Needs some marketing words....
> 
> Convert your ordinary hive into a one of a kind Bar-Bee-Que. Nothing like a clear summer day and some delicious "Honey Baked Bees". ;-)


LOL


----------



## BeeGold (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm not sure if you realize this but it is an inner cover meaning you still must cover your hives with your telescoping or migratory cover. The Innerview ventilates as well as your wood inner cover because of the screened holes.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have always thought a see through inner cover would be great. Then I gave up inner covers... but a window into the hive is always a handy thing. I'm a little confused why anyone thinks it is a bad idea. Maybe an expensive one... but still pretty nice. I have often contemplated using any old scrap of plexi for inner covers.


----------



## jhinshaw (Aug 14, 2014)

BeeGold said:


> I'm not sure if you realize this but it is an inner cover meaning you still must cover your hives with your telescoping or migratory cover. The Innerview ventilates as well as your wood inner cover because of the screened holes.


I didnt realize this. Not nearly as humorous in this case.


----------



## Green Tractor (Mar 31, 2016)

Michael Bush said:


> I have always thought a see through inner cover would be great. Then I gave up inner covers... but a window into the hive is always a handy thing. I'm a little confused why anyone thinks it is a bad idea. Maybe an expensive one... but still pretty nice. I have often contemplated using any old scrap of plexi for inner covers.


Did that when I ran out of ply. Working great so far, but it's only been a few weeks.


----------



## rmcpb (Aug 15, 2012)

I have tops on my hives like Lauri with a quilt on top. Great for controlling heat and showing guests the bees. One of these would be fantastic as you would basically convert your hive to an observation hive without the problem of losing hive heat. The most often time requested by guests is late in the afternoon so you lose hive heat with the wire mesh top, with this there would be no heat loss.

As for cooking the bees, well its an inner cover so how is that going to happen? As for condensation, a simple rim on top with a quilt in there and there is no temperature difference.

I would love ONE in my aipary for the reasons above.

Cheers
Rob.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Michael Bush said:


> I have always thought a see through inner cover would be great. Then I gave up inner covers... but a window into the hive is always a handy thing.


After recently constructing 8 more inner covers, I started to question why they are needed at all. Why not just put a 3/8" shim around the inside of a telescoping cover? Then I thought, why use telescoping covers? Migratory covers work just fine. I have some hives with nothing but a 16-1/4 by 19-7/8 piece of plywood for a cover; unpainted.


----------

